# Looking for a breeder in New Brunswick, Maine...



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
As most of you may know we lost Tessa late Friday night. It has been rough and we are really missing having a dog in the house I know nothign can ever replace Tessa, but we need another dog to love and to lov eus back...
I was wondering if there are any breeders on here or any knowen breeders in New Brunswick or Maine. Right now we are really just looking to see what's out there, but we are looking to get a puppy soon. If the breeder is in New Brunswick then any time of the year would work to get a dog, but the sooner the better. And if the breeder is in Maine the puppies would need to be ready between the 26 and 28 of December or the first week of March. 
Please let me know.
-Ashley


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm... I don't know if any reputable breeders would have a litter set to leave that close to Christmas. Is there a reason you would need the puppies ready on those exact times? Would you be able to meet the breeder first? Check out their home... meet the dogs?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Please don't take this as me being mean, as that isn't at all how I intend it. I really think that before you look at getting another puppy, you should sit down and have a long talk with your dad about the medical care that a dog might need and about spaying/neutering your dog. You need to make sure that you're all on the same page so that there isn't any delay in giving your dog the medical care they need in the future.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not sure about breeders, but it does concern me a bit that your family is considering getting another dog after what happened with Tessa. I suppose it's really none of my business, but I agree with Sam... for the sake of the puppy, I do hope that everyone in your family is on board with taking care of this dog regardless of cost, inconvenience, etc. 

Good luck to you... 
Candace


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with the above posts, and please if you get another female, spay her so nothing like this happens again.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

You guys think I let my dog die? You think it was my fault? Well I'm sorry. Thank you for your help bye. And forget about my question.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Did any of us say that?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My golden Tally will have baby 1/2 siblings born on October 31st in Maine: Ch Nautilus Axis Bold As Love ex CH Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get. Both parents have all four clearances each and lovey dovey personalities. I've been so happy with Tally.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

tessalover said:


> You guys think I let my dog die? You think it was my fault? Well I'm sorry. Thank you for your help bye. And forget about my question.


I realize you are upset about Tessa... however, I don't believe ANY of our posts indicated that we thought you were responsible for her death or that it was _your_ fault. I think these are simply your own insecurities and/or guilt coming out. We are simply trying to help make sure that your entire family is on the same page with a new puppy. That's all. Any good breeder will want to be sure of that same thing. 

Your family has every right to have another dog.... you're not on trial for murder. I just think it's super important that something like what happened with Tessa won't happen again. 

Take care,
Candace


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ashley,

I believe you are an awesome owner and another golden would be very lucky to call you their person. 

Puppies in the time frames you are thinking of would probably just be being born for the Christmas time frame and not yet bred for the March time frame so you could probably start contacting breeders about potential litters.

Good luck.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I know everyone is just concerned for any dog that Tessalover brings into her life and know one has said anything bad but remember she is only 16 and just lost her dog. The kid is sad and just wants a puppy to love. Just my 2 cents :-( 
I can only guess she has learned lots from watching Tessa get sick, taking care of her and watching her die.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I know it might be a bit of a drive, but PointGold is a great breeder in the Michigan area and the drive would definitely be worth it for one of her puppies. Besides that, it seems PointGold thinks very highly of you. Perhaps she might have some puppies available in the time frame you're looking for. Other than that, I'm not sure of other breeders in the northeast. 

Good luck! 
Candace


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

janine said:


> I know everyone is just concerned for any dog that Tessalover brings into her life and know one has said anything bad but remember she is only 16 and just lost her dog. The kid is sad and just wants a puppy to love. Just my 2 cents :-(
> I can only guess she has learned lots from watching Tessa get sick, taking care of her and watching her die.


I'm sure that SHE has learned a lot. My concern was more that her father was on the same page.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Well said Janine.............I could not find the right words to post but you said them for me


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm sure that SHE has learned a lot. My concern was more that her father was on the same page.


I hope the Father has learned also...he has a smart daughter lets hope so.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know that the strongest healing for loss is beginning again... and I'm sure most of us know and have experienced that. 

My golden was born in January (two months after we lost one of our old men) and he was ready to come home in late February. I'm sure that there are plenty of breeders out there who aim for that same timeline. It will give you at least a month to mourn and another to hope and plan for the future. Good luck in your search.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Ashley, so sorry to hear about Tessa. I thought she was on the road to recovery, but sometimes things take a turn for the worse unexpectedly.  

I may be wrong on this, but I think GRF member *DanielleH* breeds goldens (or at least co-owns a dog with a breeder - Goldpaw who is in Ontario) and she lives in Nova Scotia. I know she is involved in conformation and active with her own dogs, so perhaps sending her a PM would be a good idea to see if she knows anyone in Eastern Canada.  Good luck with your search and please keep us posted!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Ok, folks, come on. This kid is amazing and she needs a new puppy to fill her heart. Please only reply if you can help her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

As much as I usually love this forum, sometimes I end up very disappointed. No one here was saying anything bad. We are simply trying to help so that TessaLover doesn't have to go through this again. You can read through the forums where people write in, upset that their neighbor is letting their dog out in the unfenced yard, unattended, and everyone will chime in that someone needs to tell them to make sure their dog is contained for the dog's safety. How is this any different? All we've done is say that her father needs to be on the same page so that no future puppy has to go through this and so that TessaLover doesn't have to go through this again and now we're being made out to be the bad guys. When it comes down to it, this dog will the responsibility of her father, as the adult. Like you all keep pointing out, she is a child. I don't feel that the adult in the household would be the best candidate for a puppy right now, as I said in the PM that I sent to TessaLover in response to the one where she basically bashed me. Her family was concerned about the money. Puppies are expensive. To get a puppy from a quality breeder who does clearances can easily run $1000, which is double what the projected price of Tessa's surgery was and her dad didn't seem keen on paying that. Then, there will be the vet visits, vaccines, deworming, training, etc. Add to that the tremendous amount of work that a puppy entails and the fact that they're already drained from grieving. I did suggest to her that they may want to look at rescuing an adult Golden, which may work out better in their situation, to which I received another nasty response. I don't feel that I deserved that for merely looking out for the welfare of a puppy. I stand by what I said in my previous posts.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> As much as I usually love this forum, sometimes I end up very disappointed. No one here was saying anything bad. We are simply trying to help so that TessaLover doesn't have to go through this again. You can read through the forums where people write in, upset that their neighbor is letting their dog out in the unfenced yard, unattended, and everyone will chime in that someone needs to tell them to make sure their dog is contained for the dog's safety. How is this any different? All we've done is say that her father needs to be on the same page so that no future puppy has to go through this and so that TessaLover doesn't have to go through this again and now we're being made out to be the bad guys. When it comes down to it, this dog will the responsibility of her father, as the adult. Like you all keep pointing out, she is a child. I don't feel that the adult in the household would be the best candidate for a puppy right now, as I said in the PM that I sent to TessaLover in response to the one where she basically bashed me. Her family was concerned about the money. Puppies are expensive. To get a puppy from a quality breeder who does clearances can easily run $1000, which is double what the projected price of Tessa's surgery was and her dad didn't seem keen on paying that. Then, there will be the vet visits, vaccines, deworming, training, etc. Add to that the tremendous amount of work that a puppy entails and the fact that they're already drained from grieving. I did suggest to her that they may want to look at rescuing an adult Golden, which may work out better in their situation, to which I received another nasty response. I don't feel that I deserved that for merely looking out for the welfare of a puppy. I stand by what I said in my previous posts.


 
Well said Sam.....I agree with you!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tessa. That must be heartbreaking after everything. How do your parents feel about getting another dog?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

If, this girl is only 16, she lost her dog, she needs time, and help on her losing the dog, also i agree with sam.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TessLover is an amazing young woman who will be nothing but a great pet owner. In her father's defense ( and no one here knows him or their family situation well enough to suggest that he has done anything wrong) was swayed by a VETERINARIAN. A doctor - we are supposed to be able to trust them and many people only learn too late that our trust was misplaced. Additionally, that family never asked for a thing, they did not come here looking for donations, unlike others who have, and then never come back.
I think that the entire family learned a very hard lesson, on many levels, and frankly, if I had a puppy available I would have no qualms about them having it.

Only the individual knows if getting a puppy soon after the loss of another dog is right for them. Some need to wait, others need a pet in their home. I've read threads here on this forum where people were pushing others about getting a dog right away. It's about what is right for that person or family.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, PointGold. You said it well. I know I needed a new puppy to fill the terrible hurt in my heart when my Subiaco died from cancer and I am an old lady with a family where things are going fine. I hope we can find a puppy or great dog for Tessalover as soon as she wants. If I had a puppy I would be on my way to Canada to give it to her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I never said that she shouldn't get another dog or that she was a terrible owner. I really cannot believe that everyone is jumping down my throat for simply saying that she should make sure that her dad is on the same page this time around, because was so obviously not last time. You can say that I don't know the situation and that may be true, but I can only go off of what I read and based on that, a talk with her dad was in order. That was all that I said before I started receiving PM's from her, as well as PM's from a few other people and posts that were directed at me in this thread.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I did not direct my post to anyone.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

No, you didn't, but it was clear who it was intended for.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

> It's about what is right for that person or family.


Actually, it's about what is right for that dog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No, you didn't, but it was clear who it was intended for.


 
You could _not_ be more wrong. Actually, because of your defensiveness, I just went back and re-read all the posts, and there is only one that I would consider to be pretty presumptuos re: this family, and it wasn't yours. Even given that, my post was general, and NOT directed to ANYONE.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with Sam. Joey has already cost my family and I well over $2000 with his puppyness and eating everything he finds. I know my dad is not a dog person, but he is aware of the costs that a dog needs and all the time. I do not know tessalover personally or her family or her situation, but if it were me, i would want to sit down with my dad and go over everything to make sure something wouldn't happen like it did to poor Tessa. Tessalover is clearly a loving and devoted dog mom, but a family meeting about a puppy wouldn't hurt one bit. We had a family meeting before bringing Joey home to make sure we were on the same page. And non of this post is meant to be offensive, just my personal opinions.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> You could _not_ be more wrong. Actually, because of your defensiveness, I just went back and re-read all the posts, and there is only one that I would consider to be pretty presumptuos re: this family, and it wasn't yours.


Tell that to the people who have been PM'ing me, including TessaLover herself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Tell that to the people who have been PM'ing me, including TessaLover herself.


 
I have nothing to do with what anyone who pm's you has said or done. I am referring to your accusation that I was directing my post to you. Which is wrong.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I have nothing to do with what anyone who pm's you has said or done. I am referring to your accusation that I was directing my post to you. Which is wrong.


 
Either way, you seem to have a way of not directing your posts at anybody, but completely stirring the pot and causing some sort of uproar at the same time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Either way, you seem to have a way of not directing your posts at anybody, but completely stirring the pot and causing some sort of uproar at the same time.


Yeah, my post was SO inflammatory... :no:
Sheesh. 

All the posts in this thread are people's opinions. Including mine, which whether you like it or not, I too am entitled to. You completely turned what I posted around as having been an attack on _you, _or _someone, _which it was not. I do have a little insight into what has/is going on with this family and without making personal information public, have simply stated that I personally would have no qualms about them having a puppy.* PERIOD*. That is all I've said.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

fwiw (and I haven't been PM'ing anyone)... I do agree to a point with Sam. And this has more to do with "in general" and not about the particular situation of the OP. I've posted on other threads that when the person purchasing the dog is young and looking forward (or is in) to college and moving on away from home, then there is a lot to discuss with the family, including who will be the main caregiver (mainly paying bills) of the dog. 

I was about the OP's age (fifteen) when we got my previous golden (Danny), but I did take over a lot of the financial responsibilities for him as I started working and moving on with life. I had an arrangement with my parents in that they were my wild card. I did not ask them for help with the regular vet bills, food, classes, stuff... and if anything major happened they were there to help me out. 

That is something the OP could do to ease any situations with her parents and also ensure that she has the final say in what happens with the dog. 

And she wants to have a plan for next year, as I assume this dog will be her dog. When she moves on to college, ideally she wants to take the dog with her, wherever she goes. She wants to have this planned out and discussed with her family. 

But other than that - I'm sorry that the OP and her family had to go through what they did. And I know that they are feeling that empty home feeling without that dog who has been with them for seven years. I wish them luck on their dog search and hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

In the op it read:
"Right now we are really just looking to see what's out there, but we are looking to get a puppy soon."
And it was mentioned "around Christmas", or "in March".

In my *opinion*, plenty of time for them to think about/learn about/prepare for, a puppy. Hardly jumping right into something, and they ARE asking for help, and have asked valid questions. Whether on public forum, in chat, or off line in phone/email conversations. Some people do not post every single thought they may have on a public forum, or every detail of their private lives.. It doesn't mean they are not doing due diligence.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Some people do not post every single thought they may have on a public forum, or every detail of their private lives.. It doesn't mean they are not doing due diligence.


All we have to go on is what has been said and, based on that, I don't believe ANYBODY who made suggestions was out of line. If it was an adult in the same situation and we had read that original thread, they would be flamed for even considering a puppy. There may be more to the story, but since that hasn't been shared with us, we have to go on what we've been told.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with sam, i think, because this girl is young, and the parents are the one's, that would provide the money, for the care of a pet, and tessa, herself seemed to me, in some of her posts, was upset, ths her dad did not get help, for the dog, one should question, anyone that , just thinks this is good, to get a new pup, and some wanting to give them one, that is my feelings on this, of course, i feel bad she lost her dog, , , how could one not, but also, i feel bad for the poor dog, she is dead.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

From what I read from Tessalover's story - was not that the parents had any issues with paying for a vet or the surgery. Her dad left money if it needed to be done! 

The father was being misguided by a quack of a vet, and he believed what he was told. I know a lot of people who would have done the same in his situation... The real person who should be flamed in this situation is that vet who should no longer be practicing! But we can't change the past unfortunately.

I did not read about any neglect that took place, only some misinformation. Tessalover did a very brave thing and she got Tessa the surgery she needed. Sometimes conditions take our dogs unfairly and no one is to blame. Once again, I am so sorry for your loss Ash.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> All we have to go on is what has been said and, based on that, I don't believe ANYBODY who made suggestions was out of line. If it was an adult in the same situation and we had read that original thread, they would be flamed for even considering a puppy. There may be more to the story, but since that hasn't been shared with us, we have to go on what we've been told.


 
And it is my *opinion* that nothing TessaLover _has_ posted would preclude me from thinking that they would be anything but a good home for a puppy. What I know beyond that only validates that thought for me even more.
Given that the advice was made BY A VETERINARIAN to wait for surgery, "flaming" anyone in that situation, including an adult (as I said there are people who trust and believe their doctors but find out too late that perhaps they should not have) would be cruel. I doubt that anyone here who truly felt that they were doing what they were supposed to (as advised by a DOCTOR) would enjoy being "flamed". A lesson was learned. Intentionally trying to place blame or instill guilt is uncalled for. IN MY OPINION, and again, not directed toward anyone.

You guys can keep playing, here. My opinion has been stated, and I'll stand by it. If you'd like to go back and see my stand in the original thread about the dog being ill, go for it. I think you'll find that I was as frustrated and angered by the situation as anyone was. All I tried to do was help a kid make the most out of a situation outside of her control. I'd do it for anyone, but sometimes, given the responses here, I wonder why.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> From what I read from Tessalover's story - was not that the parents had any issues with paying for a vet or the surgery. Her dad left money if it needed to be done!
> 
> The father was being misguided by a quack of a vet, and he believed what he was told. I know a lot of people who would have done the same in his situation... The real person who should be flamed in this situation is that vet who should no longer be practicing! But we can't change the past unfortunately.
> 
> I did not read about any neglect that took place, only some misinformation. Tessalover did a very brave thing and she got Tessa the surgery she needed. Sometimes conditions take our dogs unfairly and no one is to blame. Once again, I am so sorry for your loss Ash.


 
Thank you for this. It's exactly right.


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

I wasn't going to get involved in this again...not after the pm's I got from others and tessalover herself...this should be a heads up to everyone there are some very poor veterinarians out there...I know...my 2.5yr old was misdiagnosed with Pyo...but there is a thing called common sense...my gut told me to get a second opinion...trust your gut feelings


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Osogold said:


> I wasn't going to get involved in this again...not after the pm's I got from others and tessalover herself...this should be a heads up to everyone there are some very poor veterinarians out there...I know...my 2.5yr old was misdiagnosed with Pyo...but there is a thing called common sense...my gut told me to get a second opinion...trust your gut feelings


 
They did. And the second opinon was WORSE (wait til November 2nd.)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> They did. And the second opinon was WORSE (wait til November 2nd.)


I remember this as well. The TWO vets both said the same thing pretty much, which had us all yelling at our computer screens. 

It also put Tessalover in an awful situation, as she had to convince her father that not one but TWO vets were wrong. And they were... But she did what she could for Tessa. 

I remember feeling so proud of her when Tessa got her surgery. She is such a brave girl and I hope she does find a new golden companion.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am certainly not privvy to any of the pm's that TessaLover or anyone else may have sent, (there have been several between myself and TessaLover and none were inappropriate) but I would hope that any adults involved would be aware that they are dealing with an emotionally fragile 16 year old girl who just lost her beloved dog, and that they would take the high road.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Quotes by TessaLover in her original thread:



> My dad think that if we give it time the infection will clear up and they they will just do a normal spay. Less money he says.





> my dad doesn't want to take her to another vet cause it will cost to much money.





> But money, my parents would kill me.


Money WAS an issue that was brought up.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh come ON! Parents are always harping about money and how much things cost! 

That doesn't mean that if push comes to shove they won't pay the cost! She is a 16 year old girl taking what her parents told her at face value. 

When push came to shove they DID get the surgery, and if I'm not mistaken, they wouldn't take the donations that were offered. 

There are LOTS of people on here who don't have a fortune. Money might even be an "issue". That does NOT mean that they shouldn't have dogs, and don't find a way to get their dogs the care they need in an emergency.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Without commenting on anybody's individual choices or the consequences of those choices, what happened to Tessa is a sad illustration of the importance of spaying a non-breeding bitch early in life. While it might be upsetting to say it in this context, it is a simple truth.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I never even said in any of my posts that they shouldn't have a dog. I told her I thought she should sit down and talk with her dad about everything first to make sure they're on the same page and somehow it's turning into everyone acting like I attacked the girl. That wasn't what happened at all, so stop acting like it was. Apparently having concerns for the puppy makes me a horrible person.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Without commenting on anybody's individual choices or the consequences of those choices, what happened to Tessa is a sad illustration of the importance of spaying a non-breeding bitch early in life. While it might be upsetting to say it in this context, it is a simple truth.


I definitely agree. 

The only way I would venture to say her dad isn't ready for the responsibility of a new puppy is if he didn't learn the importance of this. But, I have a feeling he won't let this happen again. 

It's tragic what happened to Tessa, and I'm sure the whole family is devastated.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok we are getting numerous complaints about this post.... !


I do not have time right now to go back and read who said what and how or why it was said.....

That being said, whatever the problem is here end it now or we will close this thread and investigate further what issues exist here.

Thanks


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

So, let's all start "flaming" everyone on this forum who expresses concerns about the cost of veterinary care. :uhoh: I'm sure that we could find plenty of posts from members who are, and who state that they don't want to, or can't afford to, have a particular procedure done.

The father left money for the daughter "in case", and I will assume that he was advised by the veterinarian as to costs, keeping costs down, etc.

People come to this forum soliciting funds for the care of a dog - people who we don't "know". This family did not. And they did what they had to after having been ill advised by an INCOMPETENT veterinarian. 


At this point, what is the point? Really?


SORRY. I posted this prior to the mods post above appearing.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I never even said in any of my posts that they shouldn't have a dog. I told her I thought she should sit down and talk with her dad about everything first to make sure they're on the same page and somehow it's turning into everyone acting like I attacked the girl. That wasn't what happened at all, so stop acting like it was. Apparently having concerns for the puppy makes me a horrible person.


People are upset because you are going on the _assumption_ that she HASN'T sat down with her dad to talk about what happened. You're _assuming _her dad HASN'T learned anything from what happened. 

You're having concerns for the puppy without even knowing the family dynamic or the situation, and it does _appear_ you're attacking a young girl... because her dog just DIED. 

Some situations just suck. But, we really don't know Tessalover or her family very well. She has been very private about her situation, so it is impossible to know what goes on in that house. If she did express frustration about her dad or family, it was during a VERY stressful time when she was watching her dog die. It was just horrible for her to have to go through that, and some compassion would be nice.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

This story has really brought out the most raw emotions from everyone involved.... and its obvious why. We care about the welfare of every dog on this board (even this old grizzled bear felt his heart heave when he read the news about Tessa). I'm not going to throw my hat in and say what is right and what is not... but just remember there's a person behind the name tag and for the most part, we're all good people who have maintained their hearts on their sleeves.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bottom line for me is that we have a well known and respected breeder/ member of the forum who HAS been in contact with not only Ash but the family, who has helped them through this difficult time. She is really the one of all of us who has insight into this scenario (other than Ash of course) and she has gone so far as to say she would feel confident in placing one of her pups with this family. That speaks volumes. For my 2 cents, we should all pick up and do what this place does best...... provide support to a family who has lost a family member.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try getting a boy dog so pyometra isn't even a concern? And I hear boy dogs are super loving, which may be good for a family with hurting hearts.

Good luck in your search for a puppy! At 16 there would be no way I could care for a puppy, especially with college in the future, but you have proven yourself to be a very mature young lady.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I definitely agree.
> 
> The only way I would venture to say her dad isn't ready for the responsibility of a new puppy is if he didn't learn the importance of this. But, I have a feeling he won't let this happen again.
> 
> It's tragic what happened to Tessa, and I'm sure the whole family is devastated.


 
Spaying a new puppy is the FIRST thing they intend to do. I in fact discussed with them when the best/earliest time to do it would be. 


The "funny" thing here is that someone is freaking out about being accused of having said something that no one said they said! Game of telephone, anyone??? 
Good grief!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I just now read through this thread and I think all anyone here wants is for ash and her family to have a healthy and happy puppy. I was just wondering if they have found a local vet that they can trust when they do get a puppy. I wouldn't want them to have to try and find someone at the last minute if an emergency ever happened again.

Wendee


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

DaisyGolden said:


> I just now read through this thread and I think all anyone here wants is for ash and her family to have a healthy and happy puppy. I was just wondering if they have found a local vet that they can trust when they do get a puppy. I wouldn't want them to have to try and find someone at the last minute if an emergency ever happened again.
> 
> Wendee
> 
> Wendee


I totally agree with this! If I were Ash and her family, I would be pounding on the vet's door demanding accountability for what happened to Tessa! The vet is the only one at fault in this horrible situation...and they should not be practicing still!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

> The "funny" thing here is that someone is freaking out about being accused of having said something that no one said they said! Game of telephone, anyone???
> Good grief!


The mods have asked that this be dropped. I'm respecting their wishes. You should, too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I totally agree with this! If I were Ash and her family, I would be pounding on the vet's door demanding accountability for what happened to Tessa! The vet is the only one at fault in this horrible situation...and they should not be practicing still!!


 
I would I would have filed a complaint with whatever licensing agency oversees vets in Canada, as well as the Better Business Bureau. I would also seek conpensation for the vet bills above what the original emergency spay SHOULD have cost, and pain and suffering for the loss of the dog.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I would I would have filed a complaint with whatever licensing agency oversees vets in Canada, as well as the Better Business Bureau. I would also seek conpensation for the vet bills above what the original emergency spay SHOULD have cost, and pain and suffering for the loss of the dog.


I agree Pointgold!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ash, I am sorry that this thread has turned into a argument like it has. People need to step back and remember that a dog died. She died not because of neglect from anything that Ash or her family did. She died because two vets told them to wait. Not one vet but two. If you were her parents and didnt know anything about this forum and your kid came to you and said these people say she needs surgery now. But two vets tell you no to wait. Who would you believe strangers over the internet or people with the degrees? How many times have people been fooled by strangers over the internet so why should her parents believe us? Luckily Ash with PG's help was able to talk them into getting her help sooner. But unfortunately complications down the road happened. Something nobody could have foreseen. 

I am sure that Ash and her parents have sat down and talked about doing things different in the future like getting her spayed earlier. Finding another vet. We dont know what has been discussed in their home, so lets not assume anything. This is something they are taking seriously and not just jumping in without talking about. 

I believe that Ash and her family are great pet owners and if I had a puppy I would give her one myself.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The tone of this thread has been disturbing. I attribute it to the whole incivility that anonymous immediate communication can bring about. I am sure no one would have said anything the least bit offensive to Tessalover in person, or anything that could be construed that way. And, in the olden days when you had to actually write a letter, get a stamp, take it to the post office you had time to rethink how what they said might come off and rewrite or not send it. I hope Tessalover stopped reading this thread when she said she was, and that Enzo's mom knows no one thinks she is a terrible person or wanted to hurt anyone.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> Hello,
> As most of you may know we lost Tessa late Friday night. It has been rough and we are really missing having a dog in the house I know nothign can ever replace Tessa, but we need another dog to love and to lov eus back...
> I was wondering if there are any breeders on here or any knowen breeders in New Brunswick or Maine. Right now we are really just looking to see what's out there, but we are looking to get a puppy soon. If the breeder is in New Brunswick then any time of the year would work to get a dog, but the sooner the better. And if the breeder is in Maine the puppies would need to be ready between the 26 and 28 of December or the first week of March.
> Please let me know.
> -Ashley


Hi Ashley,


My sincere condolences on the loss of Tessa. Life comes with many lessons to learn and challenges to overcome. This one was one of the most difficult you'll ever have to face. In time the bitterness will fade and the happy memories of Tessa will remain. 


Searching for another pup can be very time consuming and at times a bit frustrating. Breedings and litters usually don't adhere to the most preferred timetable so a prospective family needs to plan ahead and prepare for the demands a new puppy will place on a family. Finding a Christmas puppy will be difficult as those litters are due to be born in the next week or so. (Most pups are spoken for before they're born.) Breeders are now making decisions for their spring litters so that would be a more likely time frame for you to pursue. 


Take some time to think aboout the next Golden. Make a list of traits or qualities that you like or don't like in a dog. That list is important because it will help in your search for the right breeders. You see, each breeder has their own goals (Conformation, Field, Obedience, Agility) that they're trying to achieve with each litter. If their goals differ a great deal from yours, you'll probably be disappointed with the dogs they produce. 


So you should use the time to think about what's important to you so you can find breeders who are on the same page with you. It will be time well spent. Remember that all golden puppies are cute, don't pick a puppy simply because it was available on the spur of the moment.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I apologize for all the trouble and arguing I have caused on this fourm. However, can you all please just forget about my question, thank you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I too feel so sorry for Ash and for Tessa. I do believe Ash did everything she could for her darling, but the family was misled by a vet.

I believe most of you know me well enough to know I would and did do everything I could for Copper. Here's my point:

When I first joined in January 2009, it was in a search for information regarding splenectomy. Copper had an ultrasound in November that revealed splenic tumors. The vet (and she was an internal specialist) said she had no problem with rechecking in 6 - 8 weeks to see if they had grown before deciding if we should do a splenectomy. When the recheck(in January) showed that one had increased significantly she recommended he have an ultrasound of his heart to see if he had tumors there before proceeding.

I did not have his spleen removed until February 4, 2010.

_How many of you would agree with that decision? I wouldn't based on knowledge gained since then, but at the time based on the vet's recommendation I thought it was quite reasonable. I lucked up then, but I could have been putting his life in jeopardy without knowing it._


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Ash, please don't give up*



tessalover said:


> I apologize for all the trouble and arguing I have caused on this fourm. However, can you all please just forget about my question, thank you.


Ash, I am so glad to see that you and your family are looking for another dog and I am so terribly sad to see the way some in the GRF are pushing you away again. I'm sure there are GRF members who can suggest good breeders for you, if you can bear to stay with us.

Folks, a great many of us care a lot about Ash and we mourn Tessa's death along with her. She is trying to heal and she has asked for help. It simply isn't appropriate to make the heartache worse with debating the past, especially since Ash did everything in her power to help Tessa.

Can we try not to repeat the mistakes that made the thread about Tessa's illness so difficult for Ash to stay with? Please?

Lucy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Ash, I am so glad to see that you and your family are looking for another dog and I am so terribly sad to see the way some in the GRF are pushing you away again. I'm sure there are GRF members who can suggest good breeders for you, if you can bear to stay with us.
> 
> Folks, a great many of us care a lot about Ash and we mourn Tessa's death along with her. She is trying to heal and she has asked for help. It simply isn't appropriate to make the heartache worse with debating the past, especially since Ash did everything in her power to help Tessa.
> 
> ...


 
The mods have asked that this subject be dropped.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> 
> My sincere condolences on the loss of Tessa. Life comes with many lessons to learn and challenges to overcome. This one was one of the most difficult you'll ever have to face. In time the bitterness will fade and the happy memories of Tessa will remain.
> ...


Swampcollie, I totally agree with your post. Great advice for Ash & her family.  



tessalover said:


> I apologize for all the trouble and arguing I have caused on this fourm. However, can you all please just forget about my question, thank you.


Ash, I'm sorry that your question has turned into a crazy thread! I do hope that you can look past some of the assumptions and all the passive aggressive comments that were made and stick around. You're a brave young woman and are now even stronger for having been what you went through. I am proud of what you did for Tessa, and knowing how tough (probably not the right word I'm thinking of) PG can be at times (I do not mean that in a bad way!), if she says that she would not hesitate to give you a puppy, I think that speaks volumes about great you and your family are, along with the care and love that the puppy would receive! Please stick around.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> The mods have asked that this subject be dropped.


I understood the request to address my point exactly. I'm sorry if that was not the case. My intent is entirely to support Ash and her family, and to participate in the forum in a positive way.

Lucy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tessalover said:


> I apologize for all the trouble and arguing I have caused on this fourm. However, can you all please just forget about my question, thank you.


 
You have no reason to apologize. And your question is valid.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

tessalover said:


> I apologize for all the trouble and arguing I have caused on this fourm. However, can you all please just forget about my question, thank you.


I agree with Pointgold, your question is quite valid and you deserve compassion and an answer. I don't live in our area so can't help you with finding a breeder but I have a thought for you and your family to consider.

While you are searching for a puppy/breeder you may want to consider volunteering at a rescue or shelter in your town. Working with the animals and giving something back may help you heal and you can donate your time in Tessa's memory.

I know it is hard and I know your whole family is grieving, my heart goes out to all of you. I hope you don't leave the forum and I look forward to the day when you can post pictures of your new puppy. 

Tessa is looking out for you, trust your heart because she will help direct you.  Bless yo and Blessed be Tessa


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> I agree with Pointgold, your question is quite valid and you deserve compassion and an answer. I don't live in our area so can't help you with finding a breeder but I have a thought for you and your family to consider.
> 
> While you are searching for a puppy/breeder you may want to consider volunteering at a rescue or shelter in your town. Working with the animals and giving something back may help you heal and you can donate your time in Tessa's memory.
> 
> ...


This is more like what our forum is about.
Good post. Thanks

I must add there were several other good posts!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Golden breeders in Maine*

Ash, I don’t know anything about any of the breeders in Maine or New Brunswick, but here are some pointers that may help get you started. Perhaps others on the forum will weigh in if they know about any of these breeders.

Pine Tree Golden Retriever Club, Home. They might help you find a reputable breeder. Here is their list of breeders: Breeder Directory. The first one, Denise Blanchette of Goldens of Country Acres (Goldens of Country Acres - Golden Retriever Dog Breeders), is expecting a litter that will be available in time for Christmas.

Oak Hill Goldens, Golden Retriever Puppies For Sale in Maine | Maine Golden Retriever Breeders | White Golden Retrievers For Sale in Maine | Oak Hill Golden Retrievers in Monmouth Maine, Monmouth, Maine. Their next litter with pups available will be in February.

Ireigold Goldens, Ireigold Golden Retrievers - Golden Retriever Puppies in Maine - Golden Retriever Breeder in Maine, Brunswick, Maine. Looks like they expect a late fall litter.

Good luck and please keep us posted!
Lucy


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope that PointGold can help you find a reputable breeder in the area. It seems that you won't be coming back to this thread since it has turned into a debate. I wish you nothing but the best healing that puppy breath can bring. If you would like help in your puppy search, don't hesitate to contact me via PM. I'd be happy to help. 

Melissa


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Hm... I don't know if any reputable breeders would have a litter set to leave that close to Christmas. Is there a reason you would need the puppies ready on those exact times? Would you be able to meet the breeder first? Check out their home... meet the dogs?



Actually reputable and responsible breeders really can not entirely chose when their bitches come into season, when they concieve and when the pups should go home. While it is not the optimum time to try and place pups with responsible families it is possible to do so. My first litter turned seven weeks old the day after Christmas and at that time 7 weeks was pretty standard for sending pups to their forever home. And all 9 of mine from that litter did end up from day one in their forever homes with each family being better than the next.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just want to say that, i was not pointing a finger at this young girl, my question is with the father, and his actions,that is all i want to say.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I just want to say that, i was not pointing a finger at this young girl, my question is with the father, and his actions,that is all i want to say.


And the man was doing as advised by two veterinarians. That is where the fault lies - two incompetent vets.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> And the man was doing as advised by two veterinarians. That is where the fault lies - two incompetent vets.


I agree-I cannot fathom the response of those two vets. And my heart goes out to Ash and her family, and the sorrow they must be feeling.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> Ireigold Goldens, Ireigold Golden Retrievers - Golden Retriever Puppies in Maine - Golden Retriever Breeder in Maine, Brunswick, Maine. Looks like they expect a late fall litter.
> Good luck and please keep us posted!
> Lucy


This is a very nice litter, and I mentioned it to you by PM. It is Mulder and a very sweet girl from my agility class, Moet. Ireigold does everything right, and just keeps a very few dogs. The breeder only breeds one litter at a time every few years.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Just want to add that both of mine were born in mid October and came home around December 12. 2007 & 2008 were the best Christmases since I was a kid. 

But there is one draw back - The Christmas Tree is in constant peril.  We had to put gates around it for a couple of years to keep it was safe!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Ash, 
I was so sorry to hear about Tessa. On the net, you can find " A guide to registered dog breeders in canada" which could be a starting point for your search. Our dog Jess is from Kilkerran kennels in Tatamagouche , Nova Scotia. These goldens have lovely temperments. On their site, they have pictures of their adults and some puppy pics sent in by owners. I know they are expecying a litter Nov 20th but not sure if there are any left which have not been spoken for. Good luck!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Tessalover: I'm so sorry to hear about Tessa. I hope that you've gotten some good advice in pm's about breeders in your area.



I'm not sure where in Atlantic Canada Tessalover is, but in some of the more outlying areas there are very few vets and the ones that are around have been put there and are supported by the province. I'm not sure how they go about choosing the vets for these posts, but that would be something I'd follow up on if you were looking to report what happened. I've also learned from a horse forum I'm on, that in many cases the provincial vets aren't very good. Of course there are some decent ones, but it's luck of the draw which area you land in. 


Once again Ash, I'm so sorry for your loss, especially when everything seemed to be going so well.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Ashley ~

Try Kim Lorrain at Kelore Goldens in Maine:

Kelore Golden Retrievers ~ Kim Lorrian

She had a litter a few days ago of 12. Litter is not on her website yet but email her. If she doesn't have pups available, she may be able to put you in touch with someone.

I am so sorry for your loss of Tessa.



tessalover said:


> Hello,
> As most of you may know we lost Tessa late Friday night. It has been rough and we are really missing having a dog in the house I know nothign can ever replace Tessa, but we need another dog to love and to lov eus back...
> I was wondering if there are any breeders on here or any knowen breeders in New Brunswick or Maine. Right now we are really just looking to see what's out there, but we are looking to get a puppy soon. If the breeder is in New Brunswick then any time of the year would work to get a dog, but the sooner the better. And if the breeder is in Maine the puppies would need to be ready between the 26 and 28 of December or the first week of March.
> Please let me know.
> -Ashley


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Kelore litter is so nice too- it is by her handsome Hobo son Keeper.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ash, 
I am so sorry to hear about Tessa.
My heart breaks for you and your family.
Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope Tessalover has seen all these suggestions. Maybe those who have breeder suggestions should pm her with all those great suggestions.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I PM'ed and talked with tessalover in the chat room the other night and suggested she take a look at the thread she started that lots of people were posting about breeders...I think/hope she will look to see how helpful everyone is being.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Heather Jardine
Jackson Reg Golden Retrievers
Douglas NB 
(506) 459-8607  [email protected] 

Says they have puppies available but you'd have to check them out.

goldhaven.net - breeder in PEI

Lana


----------

